# Pacifiers and teeth positioning



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello

I am curious as to other peoples' experiences with having used pacifiers and the effect it had on their child's teeth in the long run. Especially some of you who have more than one child so have been able to notice the results.

We gave 22 month old ds a paci since he was a baby. We brought him to the dentist at 18 months and he told us that it was clear ds used a pacifier due to his open bite and his front teeth being pushed slightly outward. He recommended trying to wean him of it, and absolutely by age three.

He said it should be okay as long as it is gone by age three, and dh seems to remember him saying that the teeth are still not solidified and as long as we stop by three they should shift back.

I rememeber it more that the dentist was saying- you really should stop asap.

We try half heartedly to wean him. We still use it to put him to sleep and to comfort him when he is upset. In the moment of going to sleep or not, or crying and melting down or getting calm, we choose the paci to get the sleep/calm.

So I am wondering if every toddler who uses a paci has an open bite and forward teeth? I really am noticing it on my ds these days, but I don't kknow if I am exaggerating it in my mind's eye.

What have people who did use paci's experiences been with this-? did your child's teeth move out some and if so did they move back when you stopped the paci?


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

My 2.5 yr old still uses his paci and his teeth are definitely pushed out more than my other ds, who doesn't use one. It is a definite, clear "pushed out" look that affects his top four teeth. We also use it only for naps and bedtime, but he will occasionally hide one or one will fall out of my pocket, and he will run to it and hide someone just to use it.

I always said my child would never use a paci for this long, but he is so attached and I love how easy it makes bedtime


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

cherrybomb- so how do you feel about it? I feel mixed about it becuase I don't know if the teeth will shift back on their own or if I am creating a bucked teeth situation for ds until he gets braces. If that is the case I want to be proactive and stop asap. If instead they are just out until he stops using it and then the teeth move back into plac ewhen he stops, then I can be more relaxed about it.

Does anyone know?


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

my oldest daughter used one until she was three and at age 16 has perfect teeth! my 2nd daughter did not use one at all has has had braces for 3 years now and has awhile to go. i don't think pacifier use for falling asleep will cause problems. i think if it can cause issues, it'd be the 24/7 use of them that some children have..


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I always assumed they would have braces anyways, gaps run in my family and general poor alignment run in dhs family, so when I see his teeth protruding more and more, I embrace the attitude of, "Well, we were going to have to fix some parts of his teeth anyway, might as well fix alot!" Not a great attitude, for sure, but I don't know what else to do. My ds gets into his "habits" (This has to be here, these pants can only be worn with this shirt, this blankie has to go under this blankie, etc) so I feel like he isn't just trying to get his way, but is now deeply connected with that stupid paci. Bah!

And I have no idea if they will go back to their original positions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snapdragon*
> 
> cherrybomb- so how do you feel about it? I feel mixed about it becuase I don't know if the teeth will shift back on their own or if I am creating a bucked teeth situation for ds until he gets braces. If that is the case I want to be proactive and stop asap. If instead they are just out until he stops using it and then the teeth move back into plac ewhen he stops, then I can be more relaxed about it.
> 
> Does anyone know?


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

Although, thinking about it now, I had braces to fix a huge gap and will need to wear a retainer for the rest of my life. Right when I got pregnant (30 weeks ago) I lost it, and my teeth have ever so slowly been going back to their original position. So maybe there is hope? I've worn that retainer for almost 10 years, every single night.

Hhmm, I just made myself feel a little better


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

The following paper explains how artificial nipples shape the palate which effects tooth position, it may more so be the issue than pacis in particular:

http://www.brianpalmerdds.com/bfeed_oralcavity.htm

Quote:


> There is another compelling benefit to exclusive breastfeeding: positive effects on the development of an infant's oral cavity, including improved shaping of the hard palate resulting in proper alignment of teeth and fewer problems with malocclusions.


Perhaps pacifiers are less of an issue, and bottles are apparently more likely cause the problem. It could also be the timing of introduction of pacifier may also be a factor. Anything pressed into the palate, within the first few months will shape it. It's most malleable early on. The arch of the roof of the mouth is more so a V shape when artificial teats/nipples are used, versus a broader natural U shape from mothers nipple/areola only (no bottles or pacis). The shaping of the palate effects the bite of teeth and various other issues.

I just think that doctors know so little about breastfeeding that they likely blame pacifiers when the culprit seems to be bottles according this paper.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

My first daughter gave up her pacifier at age 3.5. She had a very distinct open bite and I was pleasantly surprised to see it resolve. The dentist said the strength of the lip muscles often pushes the teeth back into place.

I used to be the assistant in an orthodontic library. I was not going to give my kid a binky but we did. Then I was going to have her stop at 2 because a great review article suggested it. But she got a series of bad ear infections at 2 and the binky really seemed to help. At least at 3.5 with a dentist backing us up she could be reasoned with and never went back.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Masel- that is very comforting to me! Ds has that open bite for sure- but oh wow the paci is so helpful in our day to day life and with transitions etcetera.I was wondering how the teeth would move back and I can see how the lip can do it- thanks


----------

